# FREE Security System!!!!!



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Smith and Wesson Security System *FREE* installation *FREE* equipment!! That is one control panel 3 doors and a motion detector all for* FREE! *You do not pay for the installation, the equipment, and the activation fee has been waved as well! You only pay for the monitoring of the system! And I can promise you that the monitoring rate is guaranteed not to go up for the initial term of this agreement. You do have to own your home because we cannot put it in a home you are renting. So call Jeff for more info @ 850-607-1914. If I do not answer leave a message and i will return your call as soon as possible.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

How much is it a month and how long??


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------

